# Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 117 lumens officially released ..!



## daf3m (Jun 9, 2010)

Fenix funs check this new Fenix LD15 :

• Cree XP-G LED (R4) with lifespan of 50,000 hours
• Two modes of output:High (117 lumens, 1.5hrs) ->Low (8 lumens, 39hrs)
(Tested with Ni-mh battery with actual capacity 2500mAh)
• Stable current regulated circuit, stable brightness
• Uses one 1.5V AA battery (ni-mh, alkaline)
• 80mm (Length) X 16.6mm (Diameter)
• 21-gram weight (excluding batteries)
• Made of durable aircraft-grade aluminum
• Premium Type III hard-anodized anti-abrasive finish
• Waterproof to IPX-8 Standard
• Toughened double ultra-clear glass lens
• Reliable twist switch
• Candle mode (Capable of standing up securely on a flat 
surface to serve as a candle)
• Accessories: key ring, lanyard

http://www.fenixlight.com/viewnproduct.asp?id=69

what do you think?

(The Fenix website was updated a couple hours ago - this morning there wasn't any LD15 !)


----------



## 1anrm (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 117 lumens released ..!*

Is the interface on this similar/exactly like the EZAA? from the pic it seems so then I will have to pass. I'd like a two mode only compact AA light with twist interface as the LD01.


----------



## Link Archer VI (Jun 9, 2010)

It looks an awful lot like a Nitecore EZAA...


----------



## Woods Walker (Jun 9, 2010)

8 lumes for 39 hours seems good to me. Not sure I need it though as have a 1XAA twisty.

Edit.

I wonder what the price will be?


----------



## 1anrm (Jun 9, 2010)

My Cdn dealer sells it for ~48. Havn't seen it in any of the US dealers that I use.


----------



## parnass (Jun 9, 2010)

A new light is always welcome. But, it reminds me of another 2-level light I have because the low setting is too low for most uses and the high setting will drain the battery too quickly. 

Wish it provided a 45 - 55 lumen level for 4 hours runtime.


----------



## strinq (Jun 9, 2010)

I think a low and a high just doesn't cut it.
I'm one of the many who use mid the most.


----------



## Kestrel (Jun 9, 2010)

strinq said:


> I think a low and a high just doesn't cut it.
> I'm one of the many who use mid the most.


LOL, I only use low & high, never medium.


----------



## Swedpat (Jun 9, 2010)

parnass said:


> A new light is always welcome. But, it reminds me of another 2-level light I have because the low setting is too low for most uses and the high setting will drain the battery too quickly.
> 
> Wish it provided a 45 - 55 lumen level for 4 hours runtime.



Agree! :thumbsup:
Especially using alkalines high will not be available many minutes. But the brightness level you suggest would make it possible for a decent time.


----------



## GeetarHero (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks great! I've been wanting a single AA... wonder what it will cost? I love Fenix lights but if the price is the same as a Quark AA its going to be a hard sell for me... guess I'll have to wait and see...


----------



## kyhunter1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Yes it does. It's kinda odd how some manufacturers get blasted for copying other manufacturers lights, and nobody seems to care when certain others do......



Link Archer VI said:


> It looks an awful lot like a Nitecore EZAA...


 
Same here. 



Kestrel said:


> LOL, I only use low & high, never medium.


----------



## tre (Jun 9, 2010)

I guess lots of choices are good but why do you think they made two different lights that both run on a single AA and use the same emitter?


----------



## ergotelis (Jun 9, 2010)

A nitecore copy-paste...


----------



## Jash (Jun 9, 2010)

No mid mode :sick2: !!!!!!!

I don't want a light that can run for 39 hours on barely usable light and can run for only an hour and a bit on light I can. 

Needs a mid mode of 40-50 lumens that can run for several hours, then I'd buy it. Otherwise no Fenix, take a lesson from Quark, not Nitecore.


----------



## parnass (Jun 9, 2010)

What, no pocket clip?


----------



## Ragiska (Jun 9, 2010)

tre said:


> I guess lots of choices are good but why do you think they made two different lights that both run on a single AA and use the same emitter?


there is a lot more to a light than just the battery and emitter


----------



## Font size (Jun 9, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 117 lumens*

Nitecore EZ AA 145 lumens


daf3m said:


> • Two modes of output:High (117 lumens, 1.5hrs) ->Low (8 lumens, 39hrs)


----------



## henry1960 (Jun 9, 2010)

This New Fenix Light Needs A Med. Mode Of At Least 30-50 Lumens


----------



## daf3m (Jun 9, 2010)

If someone needs a medium mode should consider purchasing the LD10 R4 - 132lumens + clip :ironic:.

I agree with those who mentiomed "Nitecore" :thumbsup:.


----------



## justin3 (Jun 15, 2010)

I just got mine from the mailbox about 2 hours ago. It shipped with an alkaline AA alongside it in the box, so I popped it in. Initial impressions are that it is a GREAT little light. Solid construction and simple interface. I've actually gotten about an hour out of the alkaline on high so far, which is pretty good. In my very limited time playing with it so far, I'm a big fan, and despite a few small(and maybe one big) shortcomings, it may become my EDC light.

I'll be posting up a review in a few days.


----------



## daf3m (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice...Waiting for it


----------



## choombak (Jun 16, 2010)

IMHO, the Quark mini-AA offers more choices, and costs less. LD15 also seems to be a poor copy of Nitecore EZ AA.

-Amarendra


----------



## Mr.Burns (Jun 16, 2010)

Can't wait to get one in my sweaty little hands


----------



## justin3 (Jun 16, 2010)

Sneak Peak!


----------



## waddup (Jun 16, 2010)

lol at people wanting 'moonlight mode' of 0.0003 (or less) lumens and now 8 lumens isnt enough?

does seem like a big hole between 8 and 100+ lumens, should be a 40 lumen in there somewhere.

3 mode next time boys.


----------



## MarNav1 (Jun 16, 2010)

Quark Mini AA Warm!


----------



## Narcosynthesis (Jun 17, 2010)

I will stick to my L1T for now... A wee bit bigger, and not as bright on high, but on the plus side it comes with a clicky switch and a much more useful low level.

As for moonlight modes - I can't say I have ever had any need for them, 15-20 lumens would be the ballpark for a low mode that is useful for me.


----------



## BigBluefish (Jun 17, 2010)

justin3 said:


> Sneak Peak!


 
Wow, that really DOES look like an EZAA. 

My question is: how's the twist action? While I like my NiteCore Ezs, the AA takes a whole lot of twising to change levels, or to turn off. Has Fenix managed to get the twisty action to work without feeling like you have to twist the head right off?


----------



## jirik_cz (Jun 17, 2010)

According to this image, I would say that it has the same UI as LD01/PD10 (but only with two modes).


----------



## justin3 (Jun 17, 2010)

BigBluefish said:


> Wow, that really DOES look like an EZAA.
> 
> My question is: how's the twist action? While I like my NiteCore Ezs, the AA takes a whole lot of twising to change levels, or to turn off. Has Fenix managed to get the twisty action to work without feeling like you have to twist the head right off?




The twist is nice and smooth. Very precise machining, and it's super easy to operate with just 2 fingers. It only takes a 1/4 of a turn or less to go from Lo-Hi, and less than 1/2 turn to completely lock it out.

The interface is the same as an LD01, but it starts in low mode.


----------



## Egsise (Jun 17, 2010)

justin3 said:


> The interface is the same as an LD01, but it starts in low mode.


Low-high, great, can't wait to get mine for review.


----------



## DLF (Jun 17, 2010)

MarNav1 said:


> Quark Mini AA Warm!


Ditto!


----------



## sol-leks (Jun 17, 2010)

The build quality looks nice, but it kind just seems like a more expensive quark mini with one less mode and a slightly worse led for more money. The brass seems nice though.


----------



## Mr Floppy (Jun 17, 2010)

I can't wait for selfbuilts review. The one thing I like about the fenix lights is the regulation. If this is anything like the LD10 R4 in regulation then I would be impressed.


----------



## edo (Jun 20, 2010)

I've been thinking of buying this light and look forward to a review here. Not sure I like the look of the brass. Is it visible when the light is on or off?


----------



## carrot (Jun 20, 2010)

edo said:


> I've been thinking of buying this light and look forward to a review here. Not sure I like the look of the brass. Is it visible when the light is on or off?


It is definitely visible when the light is off. Not sure about on.

Brass is a good material for threads, they result in very smooth, practically self-lubricating threads.


----------



## jag-engr (Jun 28, 2010)

Jash said:


> I don't want a light that can run for 39 hours on barely usable light and can run for only an hour and a bit on light I can.


 
I wouldn't call 8 lumens "barely usable light". I would imagine that Fenix's 8 lumens is brighter than an Arc flashlight (despite the fact that it's rated as 10 lumens).




justin3 said:


> The twist is nice and smooth. Very precise machining, and it's super easy to operate with just 2 fingers. It only takes a 1/4 of a turn or less to go from Lo-Hi, and less than 1/2 turn to completely lock it out.
> 
> The interface is the same as an LD01, but it starts in low mode.


 
All good news!




edo said:


> Not sure I like the look of the brass.





carrot said:


> Brass is a good material for threads, they result in very smooth, practically self-lubricating threads.



Yeah, what's not to love about brass threads? I, for one, think they look good.


Regarding the complaints about two levels: That's a selling point ofr many lights, such as Muyshondt's lights. If Fenix isn't going to come out with a true low, then they might as well just stick with two levels, IMO.


----------



## RedForest UK (Jun 28, 2010)

The brass works as a heatsink, it is one of the very best designs to allow such a small light to run on 14500's for longer than a minute or so. Similar tech will be used in 4sevens new Maelstom series of lights..


----------



## Melson (Jun 29, 2010)

Anybody planning on doing a review?

I have a fenix P1, but I find sometimes the 80 lumens is too bright for looking at close objects and previously before my purchase I really thought that 3 modes was overkill, now two modes sounds awesome.

Anyone want to trade their ld15 if not satisfied by it for a used P1 feel free to pm me :twothumbs


----------



## Egsise (Jun 29, 2010)

Yep I'm doing a review when I get my sample.


----------



## justin3 (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm also doing a review. I've had mine for 2.5 weeks, and should have the review up this weekend. It probably won't be quite as detailed as most of the reviews on this forum, as I'm pretty much a newb, have none of the equipment to meter the light or test voltage etc....
It will be more of a layman's perspective.

The one thing I can tell you now is that if you like to run rechargeables, this light is not for you, unless Fenix changes specs on the production model.


----------



## Egsise (Jun 30, 2010)

justin3 said:


> The one thing I can tell you now is that if you like to run rechargeables, this light is not for you, unless Fenix changes specs on the production model.


Why's that?


----------



## photonstorm (Jun 30, 2010)

The manufacturer specs state that the recommended AA cells are alkaline and NiMH.

http://fenixtactical.com/fenix-ld15.html


----------



## justin3 (Jun 30, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Why's that?




They don't fit. I've tried 3 varieties of NiMH cells, and none of them fit properly. I was only able to get it to turn on using one of them, and by doing so, slightly damaged part of the light.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 1, 2010)

That's interesting, what rechargeables have you tried, any well known batteries like Eneloop, ReCyko, Hybrid etc?


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2010)

Did I miss something??

Is Nitecore and Fenix now owned by the same parent company?


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

I reckon Fenix will always be the superior Chinese brand


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2010)

NightKids said:


> I reckon Fenix will always be the superior Chinese brand


 
Not in this case. The LD15 is a Nitecore EZ AA with "Fenix" printed on it.

Holy evil twin, Batman!

The only thing it's missing is the sinister goatee.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

Might be same design but different emitter and the fact that it's a Fenix just makes it tops!


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 1, 2010)

NightKids said:


> Might be same design but different emitter and the fact that it's a Fenix just makes it tops!


 
But . . . It's not a Fenix. It's the Nitecore EZ AA body with a different emitter and "Fenix" printed on it instead of "Nitecore."

Would you buy a KIA Rio for $60,000 if I put BMW badges on it and tweaked the engine just a tiny bit?


----------



## justin3 (Jul 1, 2010)

Egsise said:


> That's interesting, what rechargeables have you tried, any well known batteries like Eneloop, ReCyko, Hybrid etc?



Rayovac Platinum LSD, Kodak, and Energizer.

So not necessarily the top names.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 1, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> But . . . It's not a Fenix. It's the Nitecore EZ AA body with a different emitter and "Fenix" printed on it instead of "Nitecore."
> 
> Would you buy a KIA Rio for $60,000 if I put BMW badges on it and tweaked the engine just a tiny bit?


 
As you said it's a Nitecore body, so it's more like putting a BMW engine in a Kia Rio! Hell I'd buy that!!


----------



## Woods Walker (Jul 1, 2010)

justin3 said:


> They don't fit. I've tried 3 varieties of NiMH cells, and none of them fit properly. I was only able to get it to turn on using one of them, and by doing so, slightly damaged part of the light.


 
That's a big issue as I mostly use NiMH AAs.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> But . . . It's not a Fenix. It's the Nitecore EZ AA body with a different emitter and "Fenix" printed on it instead of "Nitecore.


Could *you* take some side by side pictures of them?

The LD15 UI is off-lo-off-hi-off, EZAA UI is off-lo-hi-lo-off.

Runtime on low LD15 39h, EZAA 20h.

The body may be the same, but that's about it?


----------



## Nice-Light (Jul 2, 2010)

justin3 said:


> Rayovac Platinum LSD, Kodak, and Energizer.
> 
> So not necessarily the top names.


 

Just tested: Eneloop, Tenergy, Energizer 2100 + 2500, and Dorcy NiMH they all fit just fine in my test sample and the retail production LD15 lights.


----------



## MojaveMoon07 (Jul 2, 2010)

> Monocrom said:
> 
> 
> > The LD15 is a Nitecore EZ AA with "Fenix" printed on it.
> ...




Unfortunately there's no narration in it; but this youtube video _(below)_ of the LD15 doesn't appear to support Monocrom's hypothesis and instead seems to demonstrate Egsise's contention that the UI is _off-lo-off-hi-off_


"_lightake:Fenix LD15 Cree XP-G R4 2-Mode 117 Lumens LED Flashlight Black_"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhFjKHzwvU4


----------



## rookiedaddy (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice-Light said:


> Just tested: Eneloop, Tenergy, Energizer 2100 + 2500, and Dorcy NiMH they all fit just fine in my test sample and the retail production LD15 lights.


Nice-Light, does your retail production of LD15 start in different mode than the testing sample?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 2, 2010)

LD15 has a nice beam with a wide hotspot and a pleasant tint. Pity it comes on at high level, no doubt about that.

And here's the comparison:


----------



## justin3 (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice-Light said:


> Just tested: Eneloop, Tenergy, Energizer 2100 + 2500, and Dorcy NiMH they all fit just fine in my test sample and the retail production LD15 lights.




Hm. Odd.

I wonder if mine is just a fluke? It's too bad that Fenix didn't email me back about it, I will have to review it as not capable of running on NiMH, with the stated claim that it does.

Did you really have to wrench the head down to get it to function on the NiMH?


----------



## Egsise (Jul 2, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> Pity it comes on at high level, no doubt about that


Oh my god, epic fail if that's in the production model.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 2, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Oh my god, epic fail if that's in the production model.


 

I bought mine from the usual European dealer. It's s/n xxxxxxxx00078


----------



## Nice-Light (Jul 2, 2010)

rookiedaddy said:


> Nice-Light, does your retail production of LD15 start in different mode than the testing sample?


 
Hey rookiedaddy
Yes test model starts in low, retail production (only tested 1) starts in high
:shrug:


----------



## Nice-Light (Jul 2, 2010)

justin3 said:


> Hm. Odd.
> 
> I wonder if mine is just a fluke? It's too bad that Fenix didn't email me back about it, I will have to review it as not capable of running on NiMH, with the stated claim that it does.
> 
> Did you really have to wrench the head down to get it to function on the NiMH?


 
No problem with battery size, I think it is possible that the negative contact in your battery tube may not be seated in the bottom of the tube?

What email did you use for Fenix?


----------



## Egsise (Jul 2, 2010)

Nice-Light said:


> Hey rookiedaddy
> Yes test model starts in low, retail production (only tested 1) starts in high
> :shrug:


Same here, my test sample UI is off-low-off-high-off, I just received it, works ok with eneloop.


----------



## stienke (Jul 2, 2010)

Good heatsink!


----------



## edo (Jul 2, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> But . . . It's not a Fenix. It's the Nitecore EZ AA body with a different emitter and "Fenix" printed on it instead of "Nitecore."
> 
> Would you buy a KIA Rio for $60,000 if I put BMW badges on it and tweaked the engine just a tiny bit?



It sure looks different to my eyes. And there are no tripod threads on the Fenix.

I wish the production model started with low. Wonder why they changed it?


----------



## Misan (Jul 2, 2010)

Egsise said:


> Same here, my test sample UI is off-low-off-high-off, I just received it, works ok with eneloop.


I admit it. Very similar to NITECORE EZ, but it different in UI. And cheaper, at least among us.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 6, 2010)

My production LD15 has a smooth reflector while I understand that the testing samples have an OP one. 







Can anyone please confirm and comment.


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jul 6, 2010)

My testing sample has an OP reflector


----------



## defloyd77 (Jul 6, 2010)

Does the smooth reflector hurt the beam at all?


----------



## Dark Laser (Jul 6, 2010)

It shouldn't hurt the beam...look at the PD30 R4, it also has a SMO reflector and a flawless beam. Thanks to the XP-G.


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 6, 2010)

defloyd77 said:


> Does the smooth reflector hurt the beam at all?


 

Not at all, the beam is nice, clean and free of dark rings.


----------



## buck650 (Jul 6, 2010)

looks nice, but what about the price?


----------



## Igor Porto (Jul 6, 2010)

EZAA wannabe... shame on you Fenix :thumbsdow:tsk:


----------



## daf3m (Jul 6, 2010)

buck650 said:


> looks nice, but what about the price?



39.90 Euro in Greece..


----------



## justin3 (Jul 6, 2010)

Kilovolt said:


> My production LD15 has a smooth reflector while I understand that the testing samples have an OP one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My testing sample is smooth. From What I've read, I was one of the first ones to receive a testing sample. I could be wrong on that.....


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jul 6, 2010)

I just got my order yesterday. This LD15 came with a smooth reflector and starts in hi mode, then low. I sure wish it would have been low first, then high but I still find it a nice light. 

Mine came from the Canadian Fenix dealer. 

Regards

Christian


----------



## powernoodle (Jul 6, 2010)

I'll stick with the Quark Mini AA. Same specs, more or less, same size, with lo-med-hi, plus strobe. And the Quark is less spendy.


----------



## Zendude (Jul 7, 2010)

Igor Porto said:


> EZAA wannabe... shame on you Fenix :thumbsdow:tsk:



And the EZAA was a copy of.....

If I understand the switching properly, this is a different beast entirely. Yeah the heatsinking is the same, foam ring for contact isolation is the same. The difference seems to be it uses IC mode switching instead of the two point contact solution those other lights employ. If this is indeed the case, I have to wonder why they didn't make it a three mode light.:shrug:

I actually tried to convert a Ti MiNi AA to this setup as an alternative for folks that had trouble with mode skipping(with limited success). 

I really think this is a nice setup as you don't have to worry about the battery tube making contact with the pill.:thumbsup: I guess the only thing I'd worry about is the foam wearing out.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 7, 2010)

Hmmm this is weird as I was under the impression that the production models will have a OP reflector.


----------



## Nice-Light (Jul 8, 2010)

kaptain_zero said:


> I just got my order yesterday. This LD15 came with a smooth reflector and starts in hi mode, then low. I sure wish it would have been low first, then high but I still find it a nice light.
> 
> Mine came from the Canadian Fenix dealer.
> 
> ...


 

Hey Christian

FYI: Canada has dozens of Fenix dealers, not just one! Including at least one in your home town :naughty:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 8, 2010)

jag-engr said:


> I wouldn't call 8 lumens "barely usable light". I would imagine that Fenix's 8 lumens is brighter than an Arc flashlight (despite the fact that it's rated as 10 lumens).
> 
> Regarding the complaints about two levels: That's a selling point of many lights, such as Muyshondt's lights. If Fenix isn't going to come out with a true low, then they might as well just stick with two levels, IMO.


Yeah, 8 lumens is definitely not low in my book and as you said, if there's not going to actually be a low, better one medium than two.


Zendude said:


> And the EZAA was a copy of.....
> 
> The difference seems to be it uses IC mode switching instead of the two point contact solution those other lights employ. If this is indeed the case, I have to wonder why they didn't make it a three mode light.:shrug:
> 
> ...


If you showed a picture of the Fenix and asked everyone to identify it, even the majority of CPF'ers would identify it as an EZAA - not so with any other light.

I wish it were a three mode light, with it's slimness and a neutral xp-g it would have replaced my EZAAw, assuming it had an actual low of 2lumens or less.


----------



## kaptain_zero (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow, 

I must need a new search engine or something..... I am particularly baffled by the one in my home town.... I've been to what I think are the usual haunts.... I've not seen a single one. I'd be greatful if you would enlighten me! 




Nice-Light said:


> Hey Christian
> 
> FYI: Canada has dozens of Fenix dealers, not just one! Including at least one in your home town :naughty:


----------



## jag-engr (Jul 9, 2010)

powernoodle said:


> I'll stick with the Quark Mini AA. Same specs, more or less, same size, with lo-med-hi, plus strobe. And the Quark is less spendy.


 
Yeah, the QM-AA is still better in my book. The Fenix's main advantages are better efficiency (in all likelihood), better looks (to my eye), and better connection point (though it adds length).




kaichu dento said:


> ...if there's not going to actually be a low, better one medium than two.



This pretty much sums up Fenix's weak point on their mode selection.



kaichu dento said:


> I wish it were a three mode light, with it's slimness and a neutral xp-g it would have replaced my EZAAw, *assuming it had an actual low of 2lumens or less.*



I don't think we'll ever see that from Fenix...


A lot of people feel like this is a clone of the EZAA. The appearance looks similar, but the function is different. Look up the old Fenix P1's and Civictor. I'd say that it's more a combination of these two lights - the brass threading from the P1 (Nitecore definitely didn't invent brass threading) and the overall form of a AA twisty from the Civictor.


----------



## MikePit (Jul 9, 2010)

I already bought LD15 for key auto. Excellent


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 9, 2010)

jag-engr said:


> This pretty much sums up Fenix's weak point on their mode selection.
> 
> I don't think we'll ever see that from Fenix...


It seems to be a perspective difference that many of the Chinese companies have, that as long as it's lower than 10 lumens, then it's low enough, which is unfortunate given the high caliber of creativity coming out recently.

Still, I hope someday they'll realize low doesn't start until 2 lumens or less.


----------



## Batou00159 (Jul 9, 2010)

woooooo nightcore nockoff:fail:


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 9, 2010)

Batou00159 said:


> woooooo nightcore nockoff:fail:


Other than visually, not at all. 

Read the posts before posting that it's a knockoff.


----------



## Egsise (Jul 9, 2010)

My testing sample runtimes with Eneloop hot off the charger.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 9, 2010)

That is not bad runtimes at all...


----------



## NightKids (Jul 9, 2010)

Can someone post up some beamshots of this gorgeous looking light!


----------



## Zendude (Jul 10, 2010)

kaichu dento said:


> If you showed a picture of the Fenix and asked everyone to identify it, even the majority of CPF'ers would identify it as an EZAA - not so with any other light.



LOL Kaichu, you know the EZ lights received the same criticism when they were introduced!

How many members would ID this as an EZxx?








Photo from here: https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/195649&highlight=nautilus+review&page=2

I hope DM51 doesn't mind!:sweat:

Bottom line: Any modern light is going to share *some* design similarities with previous generations. In the end they will probably all look like a Prius!

Egsise: For 8 lumens that's a very respectable runtime!:thumbsup: Too bad it starts in high.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 10, 2010)

since at this point you still might either get lo first or hi first, & some have smooth & others have o.p. reflector- are there any dealers who are willing to look at the actual one that will be shipped to you, & disclose which version you get when you order? 

not that either feature would be a dealbreaker alone, but i'm down to splitting hairs among the fenix ld15, the j.b. e3s, & the peak el capitan.


----------



## NightKids (Jul 10, 2010)

Starting off on high isn't such a bad thing for me as I use high a lot anyway...


----------



## kaichu dento (Jul 10, 2010)

Zendude said:


> LOL Kaichu, you know the EZ lights received the same criticism when they were introduced!
> 
> Bottom line: Any modern light is going to share *some* design similarities with previous generations. In the end they will probably all look like a Prius!


You're right, but at least no one could look at the EZ-series and that other light and mistake them, whereas the new Fenix really almost exactly looks like the EZAA, and it takes a little attention to realize the head is shorter and that there's a tiny difference in the tail.

Anyway it really doesn't matter as I'm thoroughly enjoying my Prius lights! :tinfoil:


----------



## mefistofele86 (Jul 10, 2010)

Hi guys, here's my review 

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/282431

I hope you like it lovecpf


----------



## Egsise (Jul 11, 2010)

*Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 vs solitaire*

Now I can finally throw away my Solitaire...

review in here


----------



## ziptrickhead (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 vs solitaire*

Do any of the LD15 owners also have a Quark MiNi AA? Could you please take a size comparison picture?


----------



## Kilovolt (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 vs solitaire*



ziptrickhead said:


> Do any of the LD15 owners also have a Quark MiNi AA? Could you please take a size comparison picture?


 

Here you are:


----------



## ziptrickhead (Jul 20, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 vs solitaire*

Thanks! 

So it looks like the MiNi is a big shorter but the Fenix is a bit narrower.


----------



## leon2245 (Jul 22, 2010)

leon2245 said:


> since at this point you still might either get lo first or hi first, & some have smooth & others have o.p. reflector- .


 

so only the testing samples have o.p. reflectors & low mode first. most of the feedback from the testers they sent those to, they must have wanted it that way for the production model. what a tease. well maybe fenix will still sell me a prototype.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Fenix LD15 XP-G R4 vs solitaire*



Kilovolt said:


> Here you are:



Oo, thanks for the pic. Have an LD15 in the mail from 47's so I've been wondering how it compares to the Quark Mini AA. So far I like what I see, hopefully the UI is Low-Hi. If so, this'll be a great little light to recruit new flashaholics with. Small, bright and easy to use.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 23, 2010)

LD15 arrived from 4sevens today! Some first impressions:

- mine has a smooth reflector, but surprisingly, the beamshot is amazing. No rings and a well-defined hotspot with decent spill

- UI is High->Low and works differently than I expected. Not sure why, but I could swear I thought it was "comes on low, then switches to high when the light is completely tightened". Definitely not the case - you crank it on for high, turn it off and then back on for low

- the reason I mention this is because I attempted to tighten it completely hoping it'd switch to low, DO NOT DO THIS. Seriously, the light has no springs whatsoever in it. Not one. It has foam pads in the base and head, but the potential to crush a battery is huge if you keep tightening after it turns on.

- it's heavier than a QminiAA and the knurling is not quite as aggressive

- anodizing is flawless and the brass head assembly looks very elegant as a thin ring around the head (it's always visible even when fairly tightened)

- beam tint is a nice white, leaning a tiny bit into the blue. No green.

Overall a nice light. Feels substantial in the hand, like I got what I paid for. I had originally hoped this would be a great "starter" light for friends looking for a AA flashlight. However, with it coming on High first, and the huge potential to crush a battery if you twist hard enough, I think this one will go into my collection.


----------



## Monocrom (Jul 23, 2010)

calipsoii said:


> - UI is High->Low and works differently than I expected. Not sure why, but I could swear I thought it was "comes on low, then switches to high when the light is completely tightened."


 
You're thinking of the design that the light is clearly based on. 

The Nitecore EZ AA.


----------



## calipsoii (Jul 23, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> You're thinking of the design that the light is clearly based on.
> 
> The Nitecore EZ AA.



Yeah, I misread an earlier post and mistook the EZ AA UI for this one. I think I'd prefer the Nitecore UI tbh. 

The only thing that really worries me about this light is the lack of a definitive stop while twisting. With all my other twisties, the body screws into the head and HAS to stop when it runs out of thread. With this one, the head screws into the body, and except for increasing resistance, it'll continue to tighten long after it's turned on. Only the battery keeps it from screwing down completely like it does when empty.


----------



## dyril (Jul 25, 2010)

LD15 is my first Fenix. I like that when the battery's dead, it pulses. I say dead instead of low because it refuses to light up again toggling power


----------



## Conan (Jul 31, 2010)

justin3 said:


> Rayovac Platinum LSD, Kodak, and Energizer.
> 
> So not necessarily the top names.



It works perfectly fine with an Eneloop.


----------



## djlucky (Aug 15, 2010)

i´ve order 2nd pcs of this light, because first i want to swap led with warmer tint, but original star was too thin, so without changes i moved it to my friend , 

one thing that make me sad about this light is first mode-high. fear from discharged battery with any possibility to turn it on. Is there any way to change modes order?
and what about pulsing with low battery?


----------

